# New DH Build: Yeti 303 RDH



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

Now that i am finally living somewhere where I can get some use out of it I just built up a 
Yeti 303 for some DH action. I plan to hit whistler up as well as the new Timberline Bike Park next summer here in Oregon...also will be taking it out to Blackrock

anyways...spec'd it out exactly how I wanted and this is what I ended up with

Frame: 09 Yeti 303 Small
Shock: 10 Fox RC4
Fork: 10 Fox 40
Headset: Crank Brothers Directset Opium C 
Brakes: Shimano Saint 203 FR/RR
Cranks: Shimano Saint
Guide: e13 LG1
Chainring: e13 36T
Pedals: Straitline SC
Chain:KMC X-9SL Superlight Chain
Shifter: Shimano Saint
Bars: Answer ProTaper DH Riser Bar 780mm
Stem: Twenty6 DM 
Seatpost: Thomson
Seat: WTB Silverado
Cassette: HG80 11-28
Wheels: Stans ZTR Flow w/DT Comp Spokes and Hope Pro 2 Hubs (running tubeless)
Tires: Maxxis Minion 2.7 FR/Maxxis High Roller 2.5 RR


----------



## nhrider44 (Feb 12, 2010)

That sounds great, let's see some pictures!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

a friend had almost exactly the same (think only difference was the bars and stem) just before it was stolen.....

hold on to it, going to be a sweet ride


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

Lovely bike! Do you have any shots of the whole bike?


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

yd35 said:


> Lovely bike! Do you have any shots of the whole bike?


thx..hopefully will tonight if my wheels come back from the shop


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Congrats man that is definently a bike and build to be proud of... Nice job...


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Holy $h!t!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Stunned 

man those atlas DM stems look great too, sick rig dude :thumbsup:


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats, you just built my dream bike minus the bar/stem and possibly rim choice (my flow aint quite there yet to shred with those) and, in the classic american way I now hate you for having something I really really want.


----------



## MqtRider (Mar 22, 2004)

*Nice!!*

Great build, I like your attention to detail in the parts selection. Just my 2 cents...take that spacer out below the top crown, assuming the crown clears the head tube (mine won't on my 2010 boxxer/951 without a spacer). Get those bars super low!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks like an amazing build. I'm wishing you good luck with that headset...


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

Nice build, Stunzeed. Top notch.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice looking rig
Post up full pics when shes done!


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

thx guys

Uncle Cliffy - yea I heard potential issues, the bar height is pretty low already may switch over to a king for piece of mind now

So I am about done tonight, everything installed just need to figure out how to adjust a derailleur (my 1st complete build) and then im good..pics will follow shortly


----------



## 7PointMe (Oct 21, 2008)

Great looking bike and am looking forward to more pics. How tall are you? I'm curious about the sizing and your choice of the small frame.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

7PointMe said:


> Great looking bike and am looking forward to more pics. How tall are you? I'm curious about the sizing and your choice of the small frame.


I am 5'7" also ride a small 575, yeti bikes seem to run a size larger


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Great ride. That will be awesome at Blackrock. I cant wait for Timberline to open either :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sweetness....congrats


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

Wheels are done, bike is ready to go..pics tomorrow once I get the right adapter for front brake


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

sick bike man. upgrading my yeti when the 25th anniversary frame comes out next year and same with the new fox 40's. let me know how it rides. welcome to the YETI clan


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Looks flexy....but in a bad azz kind of way!


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

oh yeah and btw...you'll bike will never be that clean again. haha


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

are ztr flow ready for DH use?


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

d.n.s said:


> are ztr flow ready for DH use?


seem to be becoming a somewhat popular choice for DH riders big thread over at Ride monkey with some great reviews..im fairly light rider also so I think they will be fine


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

She is done, just need a couple final tweaks


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

looks sick man...enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## KAHAIKAPU (Sep 28, 2008)

Sweeeeet...enjoy bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Freaking awesome looking build!
Ride her hard and enjoy her mate!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Seriously. Your bike is one of the nicest builds I've seen in a while... Almost too nice to ride!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Stunning x2 

Did u decide to keep running the 26 DM stem looks like it but also looks from the rear la new Atlas DM stem!

Read that RM thread scary lol


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

Thx guys, really appreciate it...it felt great doing the whole build myself..very rewarding

@trailadvent-- I haven't decided 100% yet, I may not be able to ride for a week so I have some time to ponder


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah....


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

wow, what a nice looking bike.

now I have bike envy.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Great lookin' build, man!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

stunzeed said:


> She is done, just need a couple final tweaks


WOW, that's the best looking black one I've seen and we've built a lot of them. I need to get on a freshen up program for my 1 yr old 303RDH, it doesn't pop like yours. We did just do an extra blacked out one with a 2011 Fox 40 and the gold Kashima legs look amazing. Hmmm, maybe I'll try Fox again this year?


----------

